# Best 1/2 collet bit for slabs.



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi, I have 40 slabs for tables and, they are about 30 inches wide and 9ft long and 60 donuts. I need a bit to fit a 1/2 collet to plane them. I am looking at the Mega Planer Router Bit with 1/2in shank and 2 inch diameter from Infinity tools. The wood is Cypress pine.
I want the best bit that I can find to make the project as effortless as possible.
Any other suggestions, I am a newbee at this.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

magnate.net has surface planing bits that are pretty reasonable as well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jimhumphries27 said:


> Hi, I have 40 slabs for tables and, they are about 30 inches wide and 9ft long and 60 donuts. I need a bit to fit a 1/2 collet to plane them. I am looking at the Mega Planer Router Bit with 1/2in shank and 2 inch diameter from Infinity tools. The wood is Cypress pine.
> I want the best bit that I can find to make the project as effortless as possible.
> *Any other suggestions, I am a newbee at this.
> *
> ...


the Magnate are decent bits...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jimhumphries27 said:


> I am a newbee at this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jimmy


About that inquisitiveness/newness of yours... We are all over that, we can help, we really can, w/ have some ''light reading'' for you...
We've gathered together is a bunch of pertinent/relative information on routering * in this here link *... You should find everything (at least most) quite useful, a lot of help and get you off to a running start in the world of routers... Enjoy...

Do take some time and read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...

We welcome all questions on about any subject you can come up w/ too....
Not only that, we are very good at spending your money... 

*BUT WAIT!!!* There's more and yur in luck... There are multiple knowledgeable members from down your way on here that will be a big help to you...

Now about that table...
we have some more browsing for ya...
*ROUTER TABLES*​there's more here *at this link* on RT's than you'll be able to digest at one sit down (or many)... Ohhhhhh, so many ways and choices...

And while we're at it, let's not forget this vital function you won't be able to do w/o......
*DUST COLLECTION*​There is some, okay, make that a lot of information, because one size does not fit all when it comes to dust collection and your health *in this here link*... Beyond a doubt, a given even, you will need it... Besides, who likes to wallow in a mess???...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In a FWW article they show a slab flattening sled that actor/woodworker Nick Offerman built. Nick used the Infinity bit and said it performed beautifully.


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

Try 
Whiteside CNC SPOILBOARD SURFACING
I purchased Whiteside 6220, CNC Spoilboard Surfacing Router Bit, 1/2" Shank from Amazon. I use it to surface plane exotic hardwoods, however I don't cut a large amount at a time.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> In a FWW article they show a slab flattening sled that actor/woodworker Nick Offerman built. Nick used the Infinity bit and said it performed beautifully.


And that can be found here https://www.finewoodworking.com/2011/09/29/level-big-slabs-in-no-time-flat


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

After trying numerous planing bits over several years, I got the Amana Tool - 3Fl 2" Dia Spoilboard 1/2" Shnk (RC-2261), Industrial Grade through Amazon. It is the best I have had. One major advantage is that it produces shavings mostly. The others scraped and made dust mostly that I couldn't pick up even with several dust collection systems. I use the Amana bit at much lesss than the maximum speed and it does a great job.


----------



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, have you tried the 2in Infinity, if you have how does it compare to the Amana?


----------



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

Thank you so much.


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

jimhumphries27 said:


> Thanks for the reply, have you tried the 2in Infinity, if you have how does it compare to the Amana?


I have not tried that particular Infinity 2" Mega Dado & Planer Router Bit and it might be Ok as far as dust vs shaving go because it has tilted cutters - two up-shear and two down-shear on the 2" bit. With the tilt you might approach shaving vs scraping. At the same time, the cutters of the Amana 2261 are not tilted up or down and it still makes shavings mostly instead of dust. The other advantage of the 2261 for the extra $50 is the replaceable carbide cutters. With so many and large slabs that you have to plane you will go through the carbide on either bit with resharpening. I'm in Boston area. If close by you can come and see it work.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

aganser said:


> I have not tried that particular Infinity 2" Mega Dado & Planer Router Bit and it might be Ok as far as dust vs shaving go because it has tilted cutters - two up-shear and two down-shear on the 2" bit. With the tilt you might approach shaving vs scraping. At the same time, the cutters of the Amana 2261 are not tilted up or down and it still makes shavings mostly instead of dust. The other advantage of the 2261 for the extra $50 is the replaceable carbide cutters. With so many and large slabs that you have to plane you will go through the carbide on either bit with resharpening. I'm in Boston area. If close by you can come and see it work.


Allen how big a cut do you make on each pass? depth and width? Do the replaceable cutters have more than one cutting edge,i.e.rotatable to new cutter?

Herb


----------

